# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Rams and Tetras - can they mix ?

## peterkoh

Hi folks,

Went to Tiong Bahru 2 days ago to get 5 Rummynose to add to the 11 Neons in my 2 ft tank and saw some real colourful Rams (they really look like Cichlids !). Since they are larger than my tetras and I'm not sure if my tetras will end up as dinner for the Rams, I thought I better check with the experts here first !  :Smile: 

I read somewhere that in the wild, tetras act as look-outs for the Rams as they are timid fish. Thus, they will do better in a tank with Tetras. Is it true ?

Thks.

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 1/24/2002 6:04:26 PM 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> Went to Tiong Bahru 2 days ago to get 5 Rummynose to add to the 11 Neons in my 2 ft tank and saw some real colourful Rams (they really look like Cichlids !). Since they are larger than my tetras and I'm not sure if my tetras will end up as dinner for the Rams, I thought I better check with the experts here first ! 
> 
> I read somewhere that in the wild, tetras act as look-outs for the Rams as they are timid fish. Thus, they will do better in a tank with Tetras. Is it true ?
> 
> ...


give them place to hide...

----------


## peterkoh

Sorry ... give the tetras or the rams a place to hide ??  :Smile:  if it is to give the tetras a place to hide from the rams, i guess i will have to drop the idea as my wife loves the tetras very much.

does the rams belong to the cichlids family ? if they are, i believe they prefer harder and more alkaline water as opposed to the acidic, brackish and softer water for the tetras right ? 

Many thanks !

----------


## mivec1997

Yes peter they r from e cichlids family.
Aggessive as well, if u wanna keep them make sure u get a ratio of 1male to 2females.And make sure ur tank is big enough, 3 for a 2ft is good enough.
I used to keep them....but....haiz..
 :Sad:

----------


## vinz

Peter,

You'll need lots of places for the less dominant rams to hide from the "king of the hill". I'm not sure for which fish Simon was referring to though in his post. Don't worry though, you'll still see plenty of the other rams cos they will emerge when the "king" is distracted. I've noticed that more then 2 is better as the dominant one will have to divide his attentions on several fishes and not end up bashing or harrassing one continuosly until it dies.

They are cichlids from Central (or is it south?) America where the water is softer, more acidic, then the water required by those from Africa.

They are fairly peaceful to other species of fishes as long as they don't look like the Ram in shape or pattern/colouration. I've mixed them with small fishes before with no detriment. However, if they start build a nest and start spawning, any live creature, big or small, coming near the nest or fries will be attacked aggressively!!!

----------


## benetay

Rams is okay wif neons. i have rams and cardinal.

Rams are never fiercer then apisto =(

----------


## Simon

usually, these 2 groups can live in harmony without much prob, its only at certain times, like mating/spawning which will turn them aggressive.. my suggest on a hiding place is for the tetras

----------


## sherchoo

I had kept rams with a whole load different species of fish i.e tetras, discus etc. No problems. No need any place to hide either (or is it I'm just lucky). 

Although the males do occasionally 'peck' on each other but no injuries. Looks more like playing to me..... overall I find them a nice fish to keep and can go along with almost any fishes.....

----------


## small fish

No problem lah.

Currently have 4 Holland Ram with 50 tetras. During feeding time, all come together as family.

Just wondering can Ram and Apisto live in harmony? Saw Apisto at Gan, very nice  :Cool:

----------


## Simon

apisto and ram will be agresiive but if u got the space, they species will keep to their terrority

----------


## Davidd

> ----------------
> On 1/24/2002 6:20:58 PM 
> 
> Yes peter they r from e cichlids family.
> Aggessive as well, if u wanna keep them make sure u get a ratio of 1male to 2females.And make sure ur tank is big enough, 3 for a 2ft is good enough.
> I used to keep them....but....haiz..
>  
> ----------------


Hi, how come must 1 male 2 female? Is a pair ok? cos I observe the female keeps chasing after the male and nipping his tail. so far both ok just that the male ( I think it is) does not have as distinct markings as the female. it looks scared.

----------


## bleeder

I have read in the recent issue of Tropical Fish Hobbyist that Rams are a good combo for small fishes like tetras.  :Smile:  

I myself am contemplating a pair of rams for my comm tank. (At the moment there are neons,rasboras,glass bloodfins,a figure 8 puffer and leopard cories)

They are claimed to be the mildest of the cichlid family. That is,except the spawning period. If they can do well in soft water,then I can begin my scouting for small rams soon! Neons are known to like acidic water,thus I have quite alot of bogwood/driftwood with plants attached in my tank. This will lower the pH I guess. [: :Smile: ] 

By the way,what is the ram's max size?  :Wink:

----------


## Simon

rams can grow to ard 7cm

----------


## AnA

Of course you can keep Ram with tetra. I have kept them together and they seem to live as a family. However, my Rams started to die one by one as the conditions of the water do not suit them. I have tried black water but also fail. Maybe I will try again when my tank came. :Wink:

----------

